

Survey: a book on Racket? [racket-users repost] - rwl
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MKQL3YX

======
rwl
Original message is here:

[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.racket.user/3209/foc...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.racket.user/3209/focus=3221)

